# Probus and bonus



## aviv chadash

Apparantly probus means good. In which case, what are the differences in usage between probus and bonus, if any?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## PHart

Although there is not much difference, I will note that bonus is a more general term, as bonus can always be used in place of probus, but not the other way around. Probus means good in a noble or upright sense, and while bonus has this sense, it can also have a sense of being kind and pleasant.


----------



## aviv chadash

Many thanks PHart.


----------



## o-nami

Hi aviv.
Probus means "honest", mainly.


----------



## PHart

o-nami said:


> Hi aviv.
> Probus means "honest", mainly.



Yes, good in a virtuous sense. The Italian word 'probo' comes from 'probus,' and means honest/ virtuous/ descent.


----------



## o-nami

PHart said:


> Yes, good in a virtuous sense. The Italian word 'probo' comes from 'probus,' and means honest/ virtuous/ descent.



Exactly. For example, we call "Collegio dei Probi Viri" a committee of men of proved moral integrity. It's main function, in many areas, is to give the last word about tricky matters


----------



## Passante

probus= good for nature; tilted to the right
bonus= doing good; act in good

thin difference


----------



## Ben Jamin

Passante said:


> probus= good for nature; tilted to the right
> bonus= doing good; act in good
> 
> thin difference


 You can say : 'vir bonus' (a good man), or 'vir probus' (a righteous man)
The difference in the degree of respect is quite considerable.
In medieval Latin probus was often used in the meaning 'God honouring'.
You can say 'vinum bonum', but not 'vinum probum'.


----------

